# Kneadatite Epoxy Modeling Putty



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright so whats the deal? I have been hunting across my hometown for the bast 5 hours (no exaggerated time) and this "Green Stuff" that you can find at the war store or mini war gaming so easily is no where to be found. Am I missing something? I mean ya, I can order it but i was trying to save the 1-2 weeks shipping lol. Has anyone found places in Canada that sells GS?

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The only stuff they have in Australia in shops is the stuff that GW sells in their stores for stupid amounts of money.

I bought mine online from America, and it came all the way overseas and arrived in 3-4 days.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow! your right I can't seem to find any at a regular store. Everything I found was throught online stores in Canada.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Might be worth moving the thread to modelling and painting?

See if anyone else can find you some.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, Gale Force 9 sells kneadatite in separate tubes, and is one of the cheaper ways to get it.

Privateer Press sells black/white kneadatite (grey stuff) and Games Workshop sells blue/yellow (green stuff) kneadatite. Reaper miniatures sells the green along with a brown stuff (brown/grey, I think).

Therefore, any store that stocks anything from GF9, PP, GW or Reaper can order in kneadatite for you. None of them label it as kneadatite, however. It is always labeled "[color] stuff."

If you want it to be cheaper than the GF9 packaged stuff, then you have two options:

If you want to be a little more adventurous, kneadatite is a plumber's putty. Tom Meier discovered it when Ral Partha was looking for a mini making process superior to lost wax casting. It might be possible to find it cheaper at a plumbing supply store.

Otherwise, there are places to find it online where you'll pay less than the GF9 price for it. I know that the War Store sells in in large rolls, for example.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Might be worth moving the thread to modelling and painting?
> 
> See if anyone else can find you some.





morfangdakka said:


> Wow! your right I can't seem to find any at a regular store. Everything I found was throught online stores in Canada.


Ya there is no stores that I can drive to that have it. pretty bunk.

True but not to worried. heh!



odinsgrandson said:


> Ok, Gale Force 9 sells kneadatite in separate tubes, and is one of the cheaper ways to get it.
> 
> Privateer Press sells black/white kneadatite (grey stuff) and Games Workshop sells blue/yellow (green stuff) kneadatite. Reaper miniatures sells the green along with a brown stuff (brown/grey, I think).
> 
> ...


Hmm interesting but again its always ordering online lol.

But thanks anyway. I know what I must do :drinks:

Chaosftw


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Honestly, you are going to have to order online. Kneadatite, like it was mentioned before, is cheaper and pretty good, and I ordered mine from thewarstore.com and got it within 2 days. Granted, I live in America, but at this point you would probably have already received it if you had ordered online a while ago lol


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

You could got to a hardware store and maybe try epoxy putty.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

PapaSmurf124 said:


> Honestly, you are going to have to order online. Kneadatite, like it was mentioned before, is cheaper and pretty good, and I ordered mine from thewarstore.com and got it within 2 days. Granted, I live in America, but at this point you would probably have already received it if you had ordered online a while ago lol


Warstore is brutal. Its 15.00 for shipping alone. Its not worth it at all.

Its ok Ill find a place in Canada at least to order from lol.

I am just shocked that it is so difficult.

Chaosftw


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe this Ontario based site? MiniWarGaming

Shipping is a flat rate of CA$7.99 in Canada no matter how big your order is.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

KingOfCheese said:


> The only stuff they have in Australia in shops is the stuff that GW sells in their stores for stupid amounts of money.
> 
> I bought mine online from America, and it came all the way overseas and arrived in 3-4 days.



Try Gamingdragon, KoC. They have the 36" lengths of GS in pretty often for around $25 AUD. They are aussies and have good delivery times, too.
Other online dealers also have it.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

GOD DAMNIT BARON.... I caved... S.O.B... I bought the 4 tubes lol... 
-------------------------------------
New Question!

Gutar string I need some for my Army what size is best? anybody know/ know anybody that knows? I have been trying to check on the web but its really hit and miss with people actually typing what size they use 

Chaosftw


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

chromedog said:


> Try Gamingdragon, KoC. They have the 36" lengths of GS in pretty often for around $25 AUD. They are aussies and have good delivery times, too.
> Other online dealers also have it.


I got my 36" length for $18 delivered from America.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> I got my 36" length for $18 delivered from America.


What kind of guitar string are you buying, I can get some for about $7.00

For Size, use the low E string


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> What kind of guitar string are you buying, I can get some for about $7.00
> 
> For Size, use the low E string


Sorry, i was actually referring to the greenstuff, hence the post i quoted above.


----------

